
Secret-sharing app Whisper left users’ locations, fetishes exposed on the Web - miked85
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/03/10/secret-sharing-app-whisper-left-users-locations-fetishes-exposed-web/
======
olefoo
It said Secret _sharing_ app. I guess people should pay attention.

~~~
lasagnaphil
The dataset also revealed the location data for each post, which could be
easily used to identify individuals. Did the service stated in the EULA that
location data is also going to be public? If so, did they notify this to the
users in a clear, straightforward manner?

------
rickwierenga
[http://archive.vn/oI92L](http://archive.vn/oI92L)

------
passerby1
Do they officially sell user data or show ads to users?

------
rolltiide
They could have made so much on Empire with that.

Actually, does anyone use Empire anymore with its reliability issues?
Dark.fail is like the darknet downforeveryoneorjustme.com and seems like other
marketplaces are up a lot more lately.

------
hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Can we stop posting all the paywalled links? So frustrating. I would never
subscribe to one of these sites.

~~~
dang
If there's a workaround, it's ok. Users usually post workarounds in the
thread.

This is in the FAQ at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)
and there's more explanation here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20paywall&sort=byDate&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20paywall&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

------
1024core
Such carelessness needs to be heavily punished. I didn't check the details,
but I'm guessing it was some No-SQL database left open with default settings.
But that's irrelevant: the company that does such a thing needs to be shut
down.

~~~
cmdshiftf4
>I didn't check the details

It's in the first line of the third paragraph of the article. If you're not
bothered reading about the topic being posted, why are you weighing in on it?

>But that's irrelevant: the company that does such a thing needs to be shut
down.

People who post their dirty laundry on an app in a time when we know
everything online is recorded, tracked, sold off to others, hacked and stolen
or archived in a government database and then have the gall to complain about
that dirty laundry getting out should have their internet access removed from
them. Parents who let their children put themselves in this situation should
be monitored by CPS.

Ignorance is no longer an excuse.

~~~
alpaca128
> Ignorance is no longer an excuse.

Nor is it justification for the leak. It may be unwise to share sensitive data
online but people aren't going to stop doing it just because it's not a good
idea; it needs real consequences for companies who let that happen.

~~~
cmdshiftf4
>it needs real consequences for companies who let that happen.

Companies are ran by business people who often aren't technically literate, or
are at a high level, or have become detached from it, and so they hire and pay
people who lay claim to expertise knowledge to create these systems.

Why stop at the companies?

Engineers ultimately allowed this, and other such breaches, to happen. We've
seen auto engineers in Germany being taken to task over fudging numbers for
emissions tests, what if we held software engineers to the same level of
liability when their creations result in people's data being stolen?

